# Mi ci faccio il bagno



## Garachico

Sto cercando di imparare le irregolarità nella coniugazione di forme come _farci il bagno_.

Come vi sembra questa frase, è corretta?

_Siccome ci si fa il bagno, mi ci faccio la doccia._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Le domande che ti potrebbero fare sono: "chi ci si fa il bagno e dove?".


----------



## Garachico

Pietruzzo said:


> Le domande che ti potrebbero fare sono: "chi ci si fa il bagno e dove?".



Facciamo che stiamo in una casa dopo un'escursione. Il figlio è nel bagno, la moglie chiede al marito «cosa vuoi fare adesso?», a cui domanda lui risponde con la frase precitata. Ha senso per te?


----------



## Starless74

Garachico said:


> _Siccome ci si fa il bagno, mi ci faccio la doccia._


Costruita così, la frase non ha alcun senso neppure dopo aver letto _#3_.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Garachico said:


> Facciamo che stiamo in una casa dopo un'escursione. Il figlio è nel bagno, la moglie chiede al marito «cosa vuoi fare adesso?», a cui domanda lui risponde con la frase precitata. Ha senso per te?


Se capisco bene la situazione il padre dovrebbe dire "Siccome lui (si) sta facendo il bagno io (mi) faccio la doccia".
Le parti fra parentesi sono opzionali.


----------



## Starless74

> _Siccome ci si fa il bagno, mi ci faccio la doccia._





Pietruzzo said:


> Le parti fra parentesi sono opzionali.


...e i due "ci" totalmente fuori luogo, a meno che non ci sia qualcos'altro (che non sappiamo) cui riferire il complemento.

Esempio (per Garachico):
- perché usi l'acqua fredda per la doccia?
- siccome [ lui ] *ci* si fa il bagno, io mi *ci* faccio la doccia. (*ci* = con l'acqua fredda)


----------



## danieleferrari

Anche: 'Se lui si fa il bagno, io mi faccio la doccia' (sempre se l'idea è questa).


----------



## Starless74

danieleferrari said:


> Anche: 'Se lui si fa il bagno, io mi faccio la doccia' (sempre se l'idea è questa).


Il che, appunto, non spiega da dove vengano i due "_ci_" della frase originale.


----------



## Mary49

Secondo me il "ci" (complemento di luogo) si riferisce al locale "bagno":


> Il figlio è nel bagno,


Siccome (il figlio) ci (= nel bagno) si fa il bagno, io mi ci (= nel bagno) faccio la doccia.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Mary49 said:


> Siccome (il figlio) ci (= nel bagno) si fa il bagno, io mi ci (= nel bagno) faccio la doccia.


Anche in certe vasche da bagno, talvolta *ci* si può fare la doccia.


----------



## Starless74

Ovviamente avevo considerato anch'io il complemento di luogo.
Ho scelto solo uno dei tanti esempi possibili in assenza di un contesto univoco e chiarificatore
(che spieghi, fra l'altro, anche l'esatto nesso causale di quel "siccome...").


----------



## Garachico

Mary49 said:


> Secondo me il "ci" (complemento di luogo) si riferisce al locale "bagno":
> 
> Siccome (il figlio) ci (= nel bagno) si fa il bagno, io mi ci (= nel bagno) faccio la doccia.



Scusatemi per non dare più contesto.
Infatto stavo cercando di capire come funziona un fenomeno che ho visto in un libro di grammaticà, e volevo combinare due esempi per fare una tessera di memoria.
Ho posto un'immagine qui.

Hai ragione @Mary49, si trattava del «ci» di località.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Non vorrei che passasse l'idea che in italiano parliamo con scioglilingua. Esercizi grammaticali a parte la frase nel post #1 appare poco naturale.


----------



## Garachico

Pietruzzo said:


> Non vorrei che passasse l'idea che in italiano parliamo con scioglilingua. Esercizi grammaticali a parte la frase nel post #1 appare poco naturale.



Ah, chiaro, hai ragione…  Cercavo solo uno strumento per memorizzare quella nuova (per me) irregolarità, una delle tante, in cui in ci cambia di posizione a seconda del pronome:
mi ci → ci si
Per me le tessere di memoria servono bene a questo scopo.

Grazie a tutti per il vostro prezioso aiuto.

(Grazie @danieleferrari per le correzioni al mio post originale.)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Io non le chiamerei irregolarità.
Per quanto riguarda l'ordine delle particelle pronominali/avverbiali, ci sono delle precise regole


----------



## Garachico

Pietruzzo said:


> Io non le chiamerei irregolarità.
> Per quanto riguarda l'ordine delle particelle pronominali/avverbiali, ci sono delle precise regole



Certo, prese in complesso, tutte le irregolarità formano una specie di regolarità. «Piacque» è regolare per quanto è la regola in italiano coniugare «Piacere» così nella terza persona del singolare passato remoto. Sono d'accordo.

Nondimeno quest'argomento semantico, in quanto studente di una lingua, la mia esperienza soggettiva di fronte alla tabella la cui foto ho aggiunto è un'esperienza d'irregolarità.


----------



## bearded

Garachico said:


> Nondimeno quest'argomento semantico, in quanto studente di una lingua, la mia esperienza soggettiva di fronte alla tabella la cui foto ho aggiunto è un'esperienza d'irregolarità.


Permettimi di dirti che questa frase è sgrammaticata e poco comprensibile. Volevi forse dire ''nonostante quest'argomento semantico..''? Anche la punteggiatura è problematica.



Garachico said:


> Scusatemi per non dare più contesto


Scusatemi per non aver dato più contesto.


----------



## Garachico

bearded said:


> Permettimi di dirti che questa frase è sgrammaticata e poco comprensibile. Volevi forse dire ''nonostante quest'argomento semantico..''? Anche la punteggiatura è problematica.
> 
> 
> Scusatemi per non aver dato più contesto.



Grazie!!!


----------

